# One Wheel.



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 20, 2022)

Does anyone have one, because I've been temped to check it out, but they're not cheap. Especially the GT I'm looking at.






Just missing some decent background music.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 20, 2022)

I think I'd want the slick tire though. I wanna do some slides. I need to do more research, because I want to be able to ride regular and switch.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 20, 2022)

I don’t wanna die like that lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 20, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I don’t wanna die like that lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5104729


Snowboard.. cool.. Cyclopes Hot rod skateboard… negative


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)

I was a bad boy tonight, . Just ordered a GT with extras. I'll deal with the wife later,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)

Good thing I've got insurance.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 28, 2022)

Hold my beer, HEY Y'ALL WATCH THIS!


----------



## Popop (Apr 28, 2022)

You'll love it

I have a friend who has one and it is great. Thing scoots all over town

Heard the gt is much better too


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2022)

Popop said:


> You'll love it
> 
> I have a friend who has one and it is great. Thing scoots all over town
> 
> Heard the gt is much better too


Ya I gotta figure out how to make it go both ways. They've got an app to mess with shit I guess. I wanna be Jibbing and I need to be able to go switch too, 

I might hurt myself, but it'll be fun, 

Edit: Figured it out. No Simple Stop for me!









The Onewheel Simpelstop (Simple stop) Pint, XR - FallmanTech


Simplestop is a feature that is designed to make the board easier for beginners. This is an optional feature that eases dismount on Onewheel, and affects how




fallman.tech


----------



## lusidghost (May 12, 2022)

Did you receive this thing yet?


----------



## HGCC (May 17, 2022)

They look rad and would love to ride one.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 17, 2022)

I've always wanted to try one ever since I saw a dude hauling ass down my street on one and it looked like he was snowboarding.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I've always wanted to try one ever since I saw a dude hauling ass down my street on one and it looked like he was snowboarding.


That's why I ordered it. I wanna get the snowboarding feeling on trails and shit around here. My family's always going on walks. Now I'll come along and have some fun in the process. I moved to Tahoe just to snowboard when I was 21, and have had a bunch of season passes. Snowboarding was my life. When I met my wife, I told her snowboarding was #1, but she could be #2.

They're getting it ready to ship now, so it should be here pretty soon. I've already got the box of accessories. And if I wind up not liking it, I'll just sell it and buy an electric skateboard with dirt wheels. I think this should be better on rough terrain and tree roots and crap. We'll see.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's why I ordered it. I wanna get the snowboarding feeling on trails and shit around here. My family's always going on walks. Now I'll come along and have some fun in the process. I moved to Tahoe just to snowboard when I was 21, and have had a bunch of season passes. Snowboarding was my life. When I met my wife, I told her snowboarding was #1, but she could be #2.
> 
> They're getting it ready to ship now, so it should be here pretty soon. I've already got the box of accessories. And if I wind up not liking it, I'll just sell it and buy an electric skateboard with dirt wheels. I think this should be better on rough terrain and tree roots and crap. We'll see.


If I lived where it snowed regularly I'd be the same way. I grew up skating and surfing but I've only been on 3 different snowboard trips but I always have a blast. I see used one wheels on craigslist and facebook all the time, which are pretty tempting. There's some groups of people that go riding around my town going slow AF, they would be perfect to buy a used one from at a nice discount.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> If I lived where it snowed regularly I'd be the same way. I grew up skating and surfing but I've only been on 3 different snowboard trips but I always have a blast. I see used one wheels on craigslist and facebook all the time, which are pretty tempting. There's some groups of people that go riding around my town going slow AF, they would be perfect to buy a used one from at a nice discount.


I thought about becoming a surf bum when I was a teenager, but sharks scare me, . I grew up skateboarding too, but always had a slight fear of cement,. My balls weren't as big back then either. Board sports have always been my thing though.


----------



## HGCC (May 17, 2022)

What sold me was seeing someone going down a hiking/mountain bike trail on one. It looked like so much fun.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2022)

Well it came today. Maybe I should start a poll on how long until I hurt myself,


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well it came today. Maybe I should start a poll on how long until I hurt myself,
> 
> View attachment 5136045


What's with the Santa Cruz name, those aren't made by NHS are they? As far as how long till you hurt yourself, my bet is day 1. Why not just get a dual sport motorcycle instead?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2022)

Ah, just checked and see they are based in Santa Cruz, on the far Westside. Different company than NHS Santa Cruz Skateboards.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What's with the Santa Cruz name, those aren't made by NHS are they? As far as how long till you hurt yourself, my bet is day 1. Why not just get a dual sport motorcycle instead?


Made by Future Motion that's based in Santa Cruz. The might make them in San Jose though. I'm not sure.

I thought it'd be cool to get the snowboarding feeling on trails and shit. Then I can come along and have some fun when my family goes on hikes and walks and shit.

If I don't like it I might buy an electronic skateboard with off road tire. I almost ordered one of those too, but they were sold out last time I looked.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Made by Future Motion that's based in Santa Cruz. The might make them in San Jose though. I'm not sure.
> 
> I thought it'd be cool to get the snowboarding feeling on trails and shit. Then I can come along and have some fun when my family goes on hikes and walks and shit.
> 
> If I don't like it I might buy an electronic skateboard with off road tire. I almost ordered one of those too, but they were sold out last time I looked.


My buddy had an electric skateboard years ago, and I watched him nearly kill himself on it many times. I like having something to hold on to when motors are involved. They do look fun as hell though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Made by Future Motion that's based in Santa Cruz. The might make them in San Jose though. I'm not sure.
> 
> I thought it'd be cool to get the snowboarding feeling on trails and shit. Then I can come along and have some fun when my family goes on hikes and walks and shit.
> 
> If I don't like it I might buy an electronic skateboard with off road tire. I almost ordered one of those too, but they were sold out last time I looked.


I found them, Future Motion Inc. It seems like people either love them or hate them. You might want to do a google search and check the reviews on the company, because there are several similar to this..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I found them, Future Motion Inc. It seems like people either love them or hate them. You might want to do a google search and check the reviews on the company, because there are several similar to this..
> 
> View attachment 5136051


Could be user error too. I saw the reviews, but if I have issues I'll talk shit about them forever, . I paid with a credit card too, so if it fucks up anytime soon I'll just tell the card company it doesn't work.

I just tried it for a couple minutes in my dining room. It is a trip, but I think I should pick it up pretty fast. Gonna smoke another bowl and get on it again, 

It's got an app too to have more control. The skateboard had one too though.


----------



## Coldnasty (May 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Does anyone have one, because I've been temped to check it out, but they're not cheap. Especially the GT I'm looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you broham. Building a half pipe for my kid and me lol. Buy the dam thing and have some fun before you die.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I feel you broham. Building a half pipe for my kid and me lol. Buy the dam thing and have some fun before you die.


Hell ya. I've been messing with it in the living room.


----------



## Coldnasty (May 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell yeah


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 20, 2022)

I meant dining room, but that's irrelevant. More complicated than snowboarding, but I'm starting to figure it out. Already making marks on the grip tape just learning the basics, and balance.


----------



## Wastei (May 20, 2022)

One of the many Chinese toys for adults. They will go out of fashion like everything else that's a worse way of transportation than what's already existing. 

We had Roller skates, inlines, Kick bikes and Segways to name a few of the bunch that's been put on the shelf to never be used again. Hope you get some fun out of it and hope the batteries last longer than a year. Cheers!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 20, 2022)

Wastei said:


> One of the many Chinese toys for adults. They will go out of fashion like everything else that's a worse way of transportation than what's already existing.
> 
> We had Roller skates, inlines, Kick bikes and Segways to name a few of the bunch that's been put on the shelf to never be used again. Hope you get some fun out of it and hope the batteries last longer than a year. Cheers!


Just because you couldn't do it doesn't mean you gotta hate, .

I remember a bunch of losers were saying the same thing about snowboarding when it startled. What's up now,


----------



## Wastei (May 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because you couldn't do it doesn't mean you gotta hate, .
> 
> I remember a bunch of losers were saying the same thing about snowboarding when it startled. What's up now,


I'm not hating anything, just being honest. I'm happy if you get some fun out of it!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 20, 2022)

I've been told to keep it down now, lol. So day 1 and no pain so far, . But I need lots more practice. All I did tonight was try to figure out the balance, and learn how to stop with out the SimpleStop shit. Sweating bullets now, lol.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 20, 2022)

There's crazy fuckers and there's old fuckers but not a lot of crazy old fuckers. 

If I didn't think I would shatter like a china teacup falling off one of those I would have loved one of those back in the day. Dirt bikes were my thing then bigger bikes until I crashed my '70 650 Bonneville chopper in '87 and broke my back. Still walking OK and have had my eye on a Ural with sidecar and 2-wheel drive. Damn things are made in Russia so not cool to be riding one now dammit! Guess it will have to be a Royal Enfield with sidecar but 1-wheel drive and 500cc but made in India and we're not mad at them yet are we? 

Wear your brain bucket! And good luck!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> There's crazy fuckers and there's old fuckers but not a lot of crazy old fuckers.
> 
> If I didn't think I would shatter like a china teacup falling off one of those I would have loved one of those back in the day. Dirt bikes were my thing then bigger bikes until I crashed my '70 650 Bonneville chopper in '87 and broke my back. Still walking OK and have had my eye on a Ural with sidecar and 2-wheel drive. Damn things are made in Russia so not cool to be riding one now dammit! Guess it will have to be a Royal Enfield with sidecar but 1-wheel drive and 500cc but made in India and we're not mad at them yet are we?
> 
> Wear your brain bucket! And good luck!


I feel like 500cc's isn't enough for a sidecar. I thought about getting a Royal Enfield Himalayan last year, but I saw lots of reviews of the seat being terrible and spongy to the point where people reported that they were basically sitting on the frame.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I feel like 500cc's isn't enough for a sidecar. I thought about getting a Royal Enfield Himalayan last year, but I saw lots of reviews of the seat being terrible and spongy to the point where people reported that they were basically sitting on the frame.


The sidecar would just be for my fishing gear and collapsed belly boat. The 2-wheel drive will get me to places 4x4s are never seen and the holes are never fished. 

I'm only 140lbs so just me and some fishing gear, pup tent, sleeping bag and assorted survival gear. Really want a Ural tho. They're 799cc so a bit more umph. Good used one would be fine.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 16, 2022)

I think you are out here in CO @PadawanWarrior , the place i saw people boogieing down a trail was out on the rampart range trail system, along some of the dirtbike trails that weren't rocky.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2022)

Have you died yet on that thing?... looked at it last year myself.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Have you died yet on that thing?... looked at it last year myself.


No yet,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No yet,


How fast does it go?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2022)

Couple more questions... does it "power up" as you lean forward?.. kinda like those hover boards or whatever those things were that kept catching fire.... and does it do the same in reverse?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> How fast does it go?


20 MPH


----------



## myke (Jun 17, 2022)

I picked up an off road push scooter,3000 watts, dual motors.Holly shit is this thing fast.A little easier then a 1 wheel jobbie.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Couple more questions... does it "power up" as you lean forward?.. kinda like those hover boards or whatever those things were that kept catching fire.... and does it do the same in reverse?


Ya, Lean a tiny bit forward or backwards and you have to be touching both sensors with the front foot. It connects to an app, so you can turn functions on or off. If you turn on easy stop it's easier, but then you can't ride switch.


----------



## myke (Jun 17, 2022)

Theres a dude where I walk my dog on one of those 1 wheel things,he flies around pretty good.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

@Lastmanstandin31 has a sweet electric skateboard that he put straps on. That thing looks pretty sick. He's got a remote kinda thing with a trigger.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> 20 MPH


Ok,.. yeah, that's fast enough to hurt this old man.


----------



## myke (Jun 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok,.. yeah, that's fast enough to hurt this old man.


Ya anything these days with electric motors are death traps for us old guys. 
couldn’t believe how much torque they have.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok,.. yeah, that's fast enough to hurt this old man.


This one too. I took a tumble off my mountain bike coming down the driveway no-handed a couple weeks ago and my wrist still hurts. Damn lucky I didn't break it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> This one too. I took a tumble off my mountain bike coming down the driveway no-handed a couple weeks ago and my wrist still hurts. Damn lucky I didn't break it.


Very first run of my life snowboarding I busted my wrist.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 17, 2022)

But damn!.. 20-32 mile range??? .. that's impressive.


----------

